
Hacker sets off all 156 emergency sirens in Dallas - lsh123
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2017/04/08/hacker-triggers-all-156-emergency-sirens-dallas/100212412/
======
CarolineW
Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14075337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14075337)
(40 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14068672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14068672)
(11 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14074937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14074937)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14065522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14065522)
(1 comment)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14080492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14080492)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14070177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14070177)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14069969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14069969)

